# Converting MS Word Into PDF Produces Blank Pages



## Brink123 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I hope somebody can help, i'm working with a MS Word document that was created by one of our users and is trying to convert the document into a PDF using Adobe Acrobat X (version 10). She does this either by doing a simple file save As and selecting the .pdf extension or using the Print To Adobe PDF function. After she converts the word document into a PDF and opens it up, some of the pages which is meant to contain text and images have completely disappeared and are replaced by blank pages. Some pages that have been converted have been successful while others are just blank white pages, no errors appear. 

I've tested this by converting a completely different word document into a PDF which doesn't contain any images/graphs ect and this seem to work fine. Another test that i have done is to ask a colleague of mine to do the same test on the document but when he converts this all pages are produced successfully without any blank pages. 

The user that has this problem is using Windows 7, is a laptop user with MS Office 2010 and as mentioned uses Adobe Acrobat X. I have replicated the issue on my work laptop and tried to adjust the Print To Adobe PDFsettings called, Adobe PDF Document Properties, for 3 hrs in particular sections that tailor towards images but no luck. The word document has 8 pages and after converting into PDF it also produces 8 pages , 4 of which has blank pages.

I've also looked at other forums but i've can't find any results that deal with my specific issue. My though is that Adobe Acrobat Standard is not translating or reading the images onto pdf. I've attached a screenshot of the produced PDF as an example, the first page is fine while the second page is blank and the blue is my doing(disregard that). I would be very greatful if somebody can kindly tell me what settings i need to do ensure that i and the user can convert the document successfully.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is everything equal between the user than can do it and the one that can't? By that I mean, acrobat version, word version, windows version, or any other pertinent software? It's odd to be sure, but there must be something different between the two. Also, when you go to print preview or actually print it out, does it work correctly? You could attempt to install something like PrimoPDF to see if using that would render correctly.


----------



## Brink123 (Nov 5, 2011)

In terms of the user that can do it and the one that can't they both have the correct OS, hardware(Dell laptop) and software as they are both imaged using the same Win7 os. They both have Adobe Acrobat X. I know it's definitely odd because when i replicated the issue on my work lapotp(hardware and software settings are the same as we are using the same image) and convert the word document it reproduces the problem successfully i just don't understand why 1.my colleague cannot reproduce the problem since he's using the same laptop build as everybody else's and 2.what settings i need to check to make sure i can resolve this case.

I've used other online PDF converstions which have successfully converted the word document into PDF without blank pages so my logical thinking suggest it's the way in which Adobe PDF print converts images but again what i'm struggling is what settings i need to check. The tests i've done doesn't show consistency.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd probably remove and reinstall acrobat to see if that resolves the issue. Possibly the same with office. Hopefully that would "replace" or reset anything that may have been changed via windows update or something else.


----------



## Brink123 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've uninstalled and re-installed adobe but not office, i'll try that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are all the images the same format, i.e. Gif, Jpeg, PNG?


----------

